# fertility after chemotherapy



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Hi moms,

When I was 11-12, I had 18mnths of aggressive chemo for a non-Hodgkins lymphoma. Been all-clear ever since







, but I'm wondering about the effect on my long-term fertility. I was always anxious that I'd be infertile, but got pg on first try (at age 30), YAY. So it seems as though I'm ok, but I'm still a bit worried about early menopause...this is weighing on me as we think about when to ttc#s 2, 3...etc!

Anyway, just wondering if there's anyone else out there who's had/is having chemo (or radiation etc), how this has affected you, and any other issues/thoughts you'd like to share. I might cross-post on Finding Your Tribe...


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I was diagnosed with Hodgkin's right before my 17th birthday (12/98). I underwent about 8 months of chemo and radiation and was told that my fertility might be affected and that I might enter menopause early.

Apparently, I have no fertility problems.







DD was an "oops" while using protection. DS (in the oven) was concieved two months before we started trying. DH and I do have age on our side and I'm sure that has made some difference; we had our first at 21 and will be having our 2nd at 24. It remains to be seen whether I will enter menopause early...

From what my onc has told me, it seems that there is just very little research done in this area. It's unfortunate for women in our situation.

There is this thread in the Finding Your Tribe forum and this thread in the Health and Healing Forum that you might find interesting.


----------

